# Wood for fatties.



## joshgrillinlawn (Oct 12, 2015)

Just curious, what kind of wood do y'all use on fatties?
Thanks josh


----------



## jcollins (Oct 12, 2015)

I would say its more of personal taste. Do you like the heavy smoke flavor that hickory or mesquite gives? or would you rather a more mild smoke with a sweet flavor like apple cherry or any fruit wood would give?


----------



## bmaddox (Oct 12, 2015)

Depends on the fatty. If it is for breakfast I would use a milder wood like apple or pecan.


----------

